# Microsoft Word error message



## dj928 (Feb 12, 2005)

Every time I close Microsoft Word on my computer, I get the following message:

<<The printer has not yet responded, but the Microsoft Office program may be able to proceed without printer information. Do you want to continue to wait for the printer?>>

I am not trying to print anything - just close Word. Any suggestions?

Thanks.


----------



## EBSchrader (Jan 28, 2001)

That sounds just crazy enough to be a normal.dot problem. With Word closed, find all instances of normal.dot (a hidden file) and delete them. Relaunch Word -- it will create a new normal.dot file -- and see if that fixes your problem.


----------



## Miz (Jul 2, 2002)

Also check that there's nothing in the print cue...Control Panel>Printers, double click the icon for the default printer. If there are documents listed there waiting to be printed, select them all then right click on one and left click Cancel.


----------



## Et Al (Oct 2, 2005)

Sometimes the printer can get stuck with queues. You can also try powering printer off/on. 

If a quick power off/on doesn't do the trick, turn printer off and unplug it for about 15 minutes. Sometimes this will work to get a printer to reset.


----------



## dj928 (Feb 12, 2005)

I deleted normal.dot and checked to make sure there wasn't anything in my queues. I've turned on and off the printer many times and unplugged it. Problem continues.


----------



## RT (Aug 20, 2000)

Might possibly be helpful if you post your version of Word, is it an Office suite, or stand alone version?
And your printer make/model.


----------



## eathen (Jul 24, 2006)

Does your printer work fine with other application?
Have the printer uninstalled, and then try to close word. Do you get the same error message with out the printer installed?
End the spoolsv.exe service in your process, and then try to work with word. Do you get the same error?

WinXP
Restart the printer spool service: control panel> Administrative Tools> Services> Printer Spool> Start.


----------



## itkiwi (Sep 26, 2007)

Trying all the above didn't work unfortunately, but this did for my networked HP printer:


Install the printer driver on the affected PC
Printers and Faxes > Add Printer
Select Local Printer, but untick 'Automatically detect and install my Plug and Play printer', click Next
Select Create a new port and select 'Standard TCP/IP Port', click Next and Next
Enter the IP address of your printer, click Next, click Finish
Click 'Have Disk', navigate to where you installed the printer driver and select the INF file, click Open, click OK
If you're prompted to overwrite the existing driver, do so
The rest of the prompts may differ from printer to printer but should be self-explanatory; the printer then installs
Microsoft Word 2003 now correctly sees the printer

Catherynne Mattar
Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Make sure you have a default printer in Windows that is accessible. If you do have a valid printer selected deleting and re-adding the printer will usually solve this problem.

Is your default printer a network printer or attached to the local machine?

Regards,
Rollin


----------

